# Premiere: Tosca from National Opera of Ukraine is live on YouTube on Sunday



## KitMurkit (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello!

I am happy to anounce the final step of our project: the full performance of Giacomo Puccini's "Tosca" is avaliable to watch for free from Sunday, April 07th. 2019 on YouTube.

It is new for everybody, please tell your opinion, your reactions and thougts are important to us.

You can pre-save the stream now:






and Te Deum from the Act1 final is live as a teaser on 15:00 CET (like in 1 hour from now)






Enjoy! (Or not? I think you will!)

Sincerelly,
KitMurkit


----------



## KitMurkit (Apr 3, 2019)

The Premiere stream starts in 1 hour and after permanentely avaliable on YouTube.


----------

